# Lyman Great Plains Rifle question



## one hogman

Hey guys I was looking at the Lyman Great Plains Rifle, Does anyone know where they are Made??


----------



## Nicodemus

one hogman said:


> Hey guys I was looking at the Lyman Great Plains Rifle, Does anyone know where they are Made??





I believe mine was made in Italy. I know for a fact that they are a very well made rifle.


----------



## FrontierGander

italy


----------



## one hogman

Thanks guys, Nic I know you have one in a .50 I think, with the twist rate 1 in 60 that would mostly be set up for patched round balls, is that[ 170 grain ball] plenty for deer, I was leaning toward a 54 to get more weight in the round ball, Opinions on that??


----------



## Nicodemus

one hogman said:


> Thanks guys, Nic I know you have one in a .50 I think, with the twist rate 1 in 60 that would mostly be set up for patched round balls, is that[ 170 grain ball] plenty for deer, I was leaning toward a 54 to get more weight in the round ball, Opinions on that??





Yes, that`s all I have ever shot in mine, with excellent results on deer. In fact, I have shot through every deer that rifle has ever shot at, with the exception of one where the ball lodged in between two neck vertabrae. That is with 70 grains of FFFg with a 10,000s patch. Either caliber will do a fine job. Personally, I prefer the 50.


----------



## one hogman

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it


----------



## Nicodemus

Glad I could help. I`ve had my Plains rifle for goin` on 30 years now, but for the last 8 or 9 years, I`ve been usin` my flintlock longrifle. I might take it out a time or two this year so the old rifle knows I still love it.


----------



## dtala

I bought a Plains rifle in .54 in 1983 er so. I have always shot patched round ball in her, 100gr of FFG. I've killed bunch of deer with it, seven in one year, with an eight point at 125 yards. My eyes were a LOT better back then.

Great guns..


----------



## Whiteeagle

Had one several years ago in .50 cal and it was a deer killer with prb, and i used it to shoot squirrels with also. Killed deer with pass thrus on most shots and was no more damage to a squirrel than a .22 lr hollow point. Made a lot of good head shots! Wish I had the gun and the eyesight back now!


----------



## FrontierGander

I personally would go with the 54cal. Its lighter weight and will leave a bigger hole. If you ever plan on hunting bear or elk, the 54 is the meal ticket.


----------



## Nugefan

I have the .54 flinter and I love it , haven't had chance at a deer with her yet ...


----------



## snuffy

I have the 54 also. About all I ever hunt with anymore.


----------



## Lorren68

I like the 50 cal for the ease of finding balls and accessories, around here unless you are shooting a saboted bullet it is hard to find stuff for a trad muzzleloader. I shoot a 50 cal tc hawken, and I have bought or traded for the stuff to cast my own roundball and Lee R.E.A.L. bullets


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I have a Lyman plains rifle in 45 cal. It is a real good shooter. While researching this rifle on the www., I read that Lyman didn't make this rifle in 45 cal. I also read that they didn't start importing this rifle until sometime in the 
80's. I am sure that I got this one sometime in the 70's. I guess you can't believe everything you read on the www.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

one hogman said:


> Thanks guys, Nic I know you have one in a .50 I think, with the twist rate 1 in 60 that would mostly be set up for patched round balls, is that[ 170 grain ball] plenty for deer, I was leaning toward a 54 to get more weight in the round ball, Opinions on that??



I have a 54 cal Hawken and (1 in 66" rifling) and have
shot Maxi-Balls at close range (under 40yds) with OK
results...Accuracy is fair with Maxis but very good with
snug patched round ball....Round ball blows thru a deer
like greased lightinig...


----------



## pacecars

I had a .54 caliber percussion and it shot patched balls very well


----------



## Cabin creek man

My .50 cal with the 385 gr Lyman great plains buffalo bullett and 85 grains of powder is one acurate set up . It's so funny my brother was standing behind me when I was shooting and he could see my bullets going to the target. This slow moving bullet does a number on deer though I love it.


----------



## LanceColeman

I've owned 54 cal lyman GP for about 5yrs now. Ordered Roundballs from Hornady online, use pillow ticking bought at Walmart, use a lube I make from Lard and beeswax. 75grs 3F has not let me down yet. Have used everything from wonder lube, TC lube, rem oil to PAM and lard w beeswax as a patch lube. just depends on yer likings if ya ask me.


----------

